# couple of questions about working with whv in AUS



## amitbaer (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey...
i just got my working holidays visa approved ...! (congrads to my self)
im comming to aus in 17.9.

my visa is electronic, which means that i dont have any paper that shows i have a valid working pemit in aus...
when ill come to aus and will find someplace to work (whether its in the harvest or just in a normal job) i guess my employer will want some kind of proof that i have a working permit...

what am i suppose to show him?
my visa is on the comp nd registerd to my passport...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't checked where it may be shown on immi site but on entry you need to go to the nearest immi office [think there's a desk in Sydney Airport] and you get a stamp or sticker in your passport.


----------

